# My new knife arrived today!



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

I am not a knife guy, or at least I wasn't. But as I have said in other posts I am trying to round out my supplies, so after picking up a couple tomahawks I decided I needed a serious knife. Not a Walmart special or BudK knife but one that my research lead me to believe was a well-made serious fighting knife. After some searching I found a good deal and bought it. The knife is an Ek Commando. It is used and has seen some action, thus it is not as pretty as a new one, but it is rugged and very sharp. So far, I like it a lot!


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

You're going to love that bugger until it slips and you need stitches.
EK makes real world tools!I suggest having a lined leather sheath made.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

The nylon sheath is actually kydex inside of nylon. I was pleasantly surprised when I opened the package because I presume I would need to buy a new one.


----------



## Dude111 (Dec 28, 2012)

Very nice...Please be careful with such a tool


----------



## gaspump86 (May 5, 2012)

Walmart sells some serious knives. Sog, Gerber, Buck....


----------



## labotomi (Feb 14, 2010)

Wow! I couldn't bring myself to use a knife that I spent that kind of money on. I know others disagree, but I'm happy with a $30 folder (less for those I use at work) and Mora knives for my fixed blade set.

I have a Schrade SCHF9 which is my largest knife that isn't a machete. I've beat the heck out of it and it's never let me down even though it was less than $50. It's not exactly a fighting type knife though.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Never mind ...


----------



## BlacksmithKevin (Jan 15, 2013)

Ek? Nice blade. Very nice knife. You did good getting that. Be careful or you will be getting stitches...


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

I bought it used from a guy who took it in trade, a pile of stuff for a pile of stuff sort of deal. He knew it was an Ek but could have cared less. My out of pocket on the knife was $55, so not bad at all. And while I said in my original post that I am not a knife guy, I didn't say I was untrained in the art of using knives. I still have my Boy Scout Whittling Chip and my Totin' Chip to prove it.  Oh yeah and I took a couple knife fighting classes in both my martial arts training days and through some officer survival schools. You have to respect a sharp edge or it will teach you a lesson you won't soon forget.


----------



## labotomi (Feb 14, 2010)

$55 for that knife is a great deal. Great job!


----------



## CA357 (Jan 14, 2013)

Congrats.


----------

